# Which family attraction would you choose in PA?



## hopetotimeshare (Jun 6, 2007)

As always I am turning to my fellow Tuggers for travel advice!  We are going to Bushkill, PA - Fernwood Resort to be exact - for my daughters national dance competition.  We will be arriving in Bushkill mid-week but wanted to leave CT a day or two early and stop at a fun family location for the day/night.  The question is...where to stop?  There are so many amusement parks in PA...It will be me and my mom and my three kids 7, 7 and 3.  My husband can't come because of work so my mom and I will be outnumbered by the kids.  It's really a toss up between Sesame Place and Hershey...I have heard that Sesame Place is REALLY crowded and can be very overwhelming.  Any suggestions?  What would you choose?


----------



## wackymother (Jun 6, 2007)

I would go to my FAVORITE place, The Land of Make Believe in Hope, NJ. It's off Route 80 on the NJ side of the Delaware Water Gap. Such an adorable place! It's like stepping into the 1950s. 

They have kid rides, plus a petting zoo, a place where you can visit Santa, and a huge wading pool and waterpark area (with a big water-play structure with one of those giant buckets that dumps water every so often) and lazy river that your kids will really enjoy. The wading pool has a big pirate ship where the kids can climb up and play. There's also a theater where the kids can dress up and be in the play. 

It gets crowded, but it's rarely overwhelming. Website is www.lomb.com. Have fun!


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jun 6, 2007)

Aww, I have seen commercials for that tons of times!  It's like this place we used to go to in Lake George, Story Town but I think it's like Great Escape now or something...Anywho...it can't be more overwhelming than our favorite, WDW!

I meant to mention that we are not opposed to going to any of the surrounding states as long as it is not too far off the beaten path.  

I checked out Sesame's website and I think the 7yo's might be bored there.  

If I had it my way, we would be going to the shore not the mountains.


----------



## KenK (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.nps.gov/stea/

list others later


----------



## mattman27 (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.dorneypark.com

Old time amusement park meets new tech.


----------



## shoney (Jun 6, 2007)

Sesame is mostly a water park for small children. We have many fond memories but stopped going when the kids were 4 and 6.

How about Camel Beach at Camelback mountain in the poconos?  I have heard good things about it.


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jun 6, 2007)

Now that you mention it, two of the families from our dance troupe went to Dorney and Camel Beach last year and had a great time.  Wow, lots of choices.  How is Hershey?  I don't know PA that well and what the distances between all of these areas are, but I would love to Amish Country too.


----------



## Emily (Jun 6, 2007)

Not sure how far away you want to go but Lancaster, PA has Dutch Wonderland www.dutchwonderland.com/ which is a young (under 12) persons amusement park.  My kids (and hubby/I) love it there.  Lots of other things to do in the Lancaster area.   http://padutchcountry.com

If you will be close to Phila - your kids might like the Please Touch Museaum or the Franklin Institute - they are across the street from each other and either place was made for little hands to touch. www.pleasetouchmuseum.org www.fi.edu

Sesame Place is one of our least favorite places that we have ever visited.  Our entire family opted not to go back the 2nd day of our 2 day pass.

Hope you have fun
Emily


----------



## wackymother (Jun 6, 2007)

Hershey's pretty far from Bushkill compared to most of the places we're talking about. There are so many good choices, I would pick something closer to the Poconos and save Lancaster and the Amish Country for another trip when the kids are a bit older.


----------



## Pat H (Jun 6, 2007)

I'd recommend Knoebel's. It's a really old fashioned amusement park. There is no admission charge and no charge for parking.

www.knoebels.com

Also, make sure you take the kids to the Crayola Factory in Easton. It's about an hour from Fernwood.

www.crayola.com/factory/index.cfm


----------



## gmarine (Jun 6, 2007)

hopetotimeshare said:


> As always I am turning to my fellow Tuggers for travel advice!  We are going to Bushkill, PA - Fernwood Resort to be exact - for my daughters national dance competition.  We will be arriving in Bushkill mid-week but wanted to leave CT a day or two early and stop at a fun family location for the day/night.  The question is...where to stop?  There are so many amusement parks in PA...It will be me and my mom and my three kids 7, 7 and 3.  My husband can't come because of work so my mom and I will be outnumbered by the kids.  It's really a toss up between Sesame Place and Hershey...I have heard that Sesame Place is REALLY crowded and can be very overwhelming.  Any suggestions?  What would you choose?



Both places are 2 1/2 hours or so from Fernwood but I would choose Hershey over Sesame. 

Closer to Fernwood is Camelbeach which is a terrific water park. Land of Make Believe is ok but at 7 they will be getting a bit big for most of the rides.

Bushkill Falls a few miles north of Fernwood is a great place to visit as well.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 6, 2007)

gmarine said:


> Land of Make Believe is ok but at 7 they will be getting a bit big for most of the rides.



I think 7 is a great age for LOMB. They can go on most of the rides alone, still like them, and they really enjoy the waterpark and the acting. 

Knoebel's is supposed to be fun. In addition to Bushkill, there's another nearby waterfall that is a state park with boardwalk hiking paths and you view a nice waterfall from different vantage points. Pat H, do you know the one I mean? Close to Fernwood.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 6, 2007)

Another fun place is Claws n Paws, a little zoo in the woods in...Honesdale, I think? Lots of interesting animals and a special attraction where they give you apple slices and you go into a cage with lorikeets. The lorikeets sit on your arms and hands and eat the apples. Also a kind of archaeological dig for little kids and a petting zoo with deer and goats and sheep, a wigwam to play in, a giraffe that visitors can sometimes feed, and animal shows. We go back every year.


----------



## gmarine (Jun 6, 2007)

Claws and Paws is very nice, its in Hamlin about 45 minutes or so from Fernwood. 

I think the waterfall you are referring to is Bushkill falls. There are several different falls with many different boardwalks/platforms and stairs to view the falls from. It is just north of Fernwood off RT 209 to Bushkill Falls RD.

I went to LOMB last year when my daughter was 6 and she wasnt very impressed with most of the rides. She said they were for "little kids".  She is used to Disney and loves Space Mountain but its true that other kids her age may really like LOMB

The water play area was ok but Camel Beach is much better to spend the day at.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 7, 2007)

hopetotimeshare said:


> Aww, I have seen commercials for that tons of times!  It's like this place we used to go to in Lake George, Story Town but I think it's like Great Escape now or something...Anywho...it can't be more overwhelming than our favorite, WDW!
> 
> I meant to mention that we are not opposed to going to any of the surrounding states as long as it is not too far off the beaten path.
> 
> ...



No - 7 year olds will love Sesame St. GREAT water rides. But the lines are awful. the shows are cute  - there are some animal ones that aren't babyish.

Philadelphia zoo is awesome. So is the Franklin Institute. Hershey's chocolate world is great - I hate the park myself.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 7, 2007)

Emily said:


> Not sure how far away you want to go but Lancaster, PA has Dutch Wonderland www.dutchwonderland.com/ which is a young (under 12) persons amusement park.  My kids (and hubby/I) love it there.  Lots of other things to do in the Lancaster area.   http://padutchcountry.com
> 
> If you will be close to Phila - your kids might like the Please Touch Museaum or the Franklin Institute - they are across the street from each other and either place was made for little hands to touch. www.pleasetouchmuseum.org www.fi.edu
> 
> ...



Oh - Dutch Wonderland is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! Never crowded and very clean. The rides are pleasant for adults, too.


----------



## Jeni (Jun 7, 2007)

We're skipping Sesame Place this summer and going to Hershey Park and LOMB.  I'd not heard of Knoebel's before, so we might consider it.  Also stopping at the Crayola Factory in Easton.

We took our son to Sesame last summer (he was 18 months) and it was miserable- the lines were too long to ride anything and the water areas were so crowded you could barely move.  It made our decision not to return this summer an easy one.  The highlight of the day for our son was meeting Elmo and seeing the parade, but I don't think it would hold the same interest for a 7 y.o.  I grew up in northern NJ, and I remember we stopped going to Sesame Place when I was 5 or 6 b/c I told my parents it was "boring" and "for babies."

We've driven by Dutch Wonderland during our trips to Lancaster, but never stopped since Hershey has so much to offer.


----------



## KenK (Jun 7, 2007)

Some great places!  Some are a bit of a drive, so be prepared.  I'll cut & paste the links & put them above in a group.  Would E PA be appropriate?   I know its a distance from NE PA to SE PA, but folks could pick & chose.  

I'll try to find links for Longwood Gardens, the Mertz trip to NYC & AC from the Poconos Shawnee areas (Del Water Gap area), and the Port Jervis rail to NYC & Giants Stadium.  Hmmm....maybe no on the Giants Stadium.  Who goes to PA to see the Giants, anyway?


----------



## Kay H (Jun 7, 2007)

If you go to a petting zoo, please make sure you take disinfectant gel to wash everyone's hand when done petting.  Some places have insufficient washing facilities and kids (and adults too) can get very ill if hands aren't cleaned well after petting penned up animals. They sometimes lay in you know what


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jun 7, 2007)

Kay H said:


> If you go to a petting zoo, please make sure you take disinfectant gel to wash everyone's hand when done petting.  Some places have insufficient washing facilities and kids (and adults too) can get very ill if hands aren't cleaned well after petting penned up animals. They sometimes lay in you know what



Funny you should mention that, I am a total germ freak and when we were up there last year they wanted to go this petting zoo but I just didn't want to take the chance.  I have heard horror stories.  I carry purell at all times.

What great suggestions!  I can not believe all there is to do in PA! Now I have to take my time and read through all of your responses and make a choice.  You are all awesome, as always, thank you for your invaluable advice!


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jun 12, 2007)

*Decision Made!*

Hello again Tuggers!  I have decided that we are going to go to Hershey and then Bushkill.  So we will arrive in Hershey on Tuesday night, stay over, get up early, do the park, etc., sleep over again and leave for Bushkill Thursday morning.  So here is my next question...can anyone recommend a clean, inexpensive, centrally located hotel/motel near Hershey?  As always, thanks!


----------



## gmarine (Jun 12, 2007)

The Best Western Harrisburg/Hershey is a good choice.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 13, 2007)

hopetotimeshare said:


> Hello again Tuggers!  I have decided that we are going to go to Hershey and then Bushkill.  So we will arrive in Hershey on Tuesday night, stay over, get up early, do the park, etc., sleep over again and leave for Bushkill Thursday morning.  So here is my next question...can anyone recommend a clean, inexpensive, centrally located hotel/motel near Hershey?  As always, thanks!



Fairfield Marriott


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jun 30, 2007)

*Outskirts of Hershey PA*

I am finding that Hershey's accommodations are quite pricey and I was wondering what towns are on the outskirts that we could consider?


----------



## rainy~daze21 (Jul 1, 2007)

what date will you be arriving in hershey? you can always try priceline for harrisburg are (just don't use camp hill as one of the places to bid on) we have done it 3 times, ended up only 15 minutes from the park for 50 or less a night in 3*places.


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jul 1, 2007)

We will arrive at Hershey on the night of Tuesday July 24 checking out on Thursday July 26th.


----------



## rainy~daze21 (Jul 1, 2007)

I checked priceline and they would take $80 a night after taxes it would be about 180 for the 2 nights, 1 room. (you could offer 70, 75, 80) with the free rebid zones you have...I had jumped from 60 to 80, so they may take less..it would be in Harrisburg area, only about 15 minutes away. Should be Crowne Plaze Harrisburg or Sheraton Harrisburg/Hershey. If you aren't familiar with priceline and want to know how I got to that point PM me I can tell you the steps I took.


eta: just retried it another way and it took it at 65 a night, total was about 160 for the 2 nights 1 room. asking price on the cheapest of those 2 hotels is 136 a night.


----------



## rainy~daze21 (Jul 1, 2007)

sent you PM, let meknow how it works out or if you have any questions!!


----------

